# tempted



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

destined to be a classic 

2012 Litespeed L1/Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist

and half off.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

nice machine.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> destined to be a classic
> 
> 2012 Litespeed L1/Shimano Dura-Ace 7900 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist
> 
> and half off.



Very nice!


They don't have my size though.


----------

